# in JSF einen String ausgeben



## Guest (14. Apr 2007)

hallo,

wie kann ich eigentlich in einer JSF Anwendung einen String ausgeben? geht sowas?

irgendwie mit HTTPReqest oder ähnlich?


----------



## Ariol (14. Apr 2007)

Wohin??? Konsole, Browserfenster????


----------



## Guest (14. Apr 2007)

hi,

ins browserfenster !!


----------



## Guest (14. Apr 2007)

also ohne auf einen Button zu klicken.... mit Button ist es mir kklar!!!


----------



## Sanix (14. Apr 2007)

mach ein JSF Tutorial? Schau in der API nach????

<hutputText>


----------



## Guest (15. Apr 2007)

Sanix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mach ein JSF Tutorial? Schau in der API nach????
> 
> <hutputText>



 :noe: 

das ist mir schon klar, aber ich will  dies aus dem code her erzeugen...
also so:

wenn eine Methode aufgerufen wird, so schreibe mir einen String auf die jsf seite.   verstehst du was ich meine?
denn wenn ich nur einen outputtext habe, so kann ich nur den aktuellen Wert der sich in der bean befindet, nach einem EREIGNIS aufrufen, sonst kann ich den String nicht einfach auf der Seite ausgeben.... und wie dies geht weiss ich eben nicht, auch in Tutrioals habe ich nichts gefunden..


----------

